# [2012] Owners at Ridge Tahoe



## travelplus (Aug 13, 2012)

We are now proud owners at the Ridge Tahoe such a beautiful location with amenities that suits our needs.  After staying in a 2 bedroom 2 bath Cascades Unit I went online with my Father to search resales and found one for $750 in the Cascades 2 bedroom 2 bath +$500 closing cost and $912 annual fees.

Whats more its only a 4 hour drive to the resort and the bonus time prices suits our needs. Its a resort we do not want to trade at this point its a place we could return to many times a year.  I love that the resort partners with BlueGo and offers a complimentary shuttle to the Casino areas as well as a ski shuttle in the winter to Heavenly.

When I went on the Timeshare Presentation they told me that the resort has a reserve account of 46 million dollars and has paid off any debts. In addition an owner we spoke to said that their annual dues only went up once in 14 years.

Its nice to be part of a small company vs Marriott.  What I like about this property is that they pay attention to the smallest details. When we were there they were working on the tiles along the road.

Our 2 bedroom Unit was spacious and I loved the bathroom in the lockoff with the large tub, separate shower. The couch and large King Bed with Sleep Number in the Lockoff Unit with Flat Screen TV is great.

The living area and kitchen are large enough as well as the Master Bedroom. 

I loved the spas at the top of the Cascades Building as well as the rooftop BBQ. The Cascades is in a perfect location an easy walk to the Knoll pool, Resort Center, Clubhouse etc.

I loved the fitness center and the pool next to the clubhouse.  

Everyone we ran into was friendly and a surprise we had was the full midweek cleaning which is rare in resorts.

I like that we can have my Brother Parents and I issued IDs for Day Use to use their beautiful fitness center and spa.  

The Deli serves great breakfast items for reasonable costs. I love how they offer refills of the Verona Starbucks Coffee as well as complimentary coffee from a local coffee roasting company in the giftshop. You just pay $1 for a large cup which can be refilled.

The onsite shuttle is amazing better than the Marriott Desert Springs Resort you just call and they are there within minutes. The enclosed shuttle waiting areas in winter is great.

I love how the BlueGo shuttle will drop you off and pick you up in front of your building.   

The restaurant at The Ridge has great food and views. 

We were so surprised how quickly we got our membership number we were told by Timeshare Closing Services that it would take up to 90 days. We were expecting it to take at least a month but within a week we got the welcome packet.  

Its so nice to have membership services right on site and the Management is present not just at some corporate office in Florida. Dan Garrison was on the Visitors Board and others were part of local business. 

This is more than a resort its a club to be a proud owner of. I heard the front desk staff welcoming people home when they checked in and when checking out wishing you a safe trip home with a smile.

The checkin process was great and they did their best to have our unit ready quickly for an early checkin as we tried to see if we could but understood that checkin time was at 4 PM but for some reason there was a  miscommunication about the room being ready when housekeeping said it was cleaned and it wasnt.  Tommy at the front desk apologized and quickly owned the situation and gave me $40 in breakfast credits as well as WiFi Codes with a smile. Tommy always checked to see how we were doing.

Dawn at the concierge desk is amazing she gave us recommendations about the $18 deal to Carson Valley Casino where for $18 you get their amazing steak dinner per person which includes steak, salad a large potato and desert. You also get $10 in free play plus 1 drink chit per person and this deal is good anytime you are at the ridge. I imagine you can do this when you are on day use. 

The security guards are so responsive. At 2 AM one night there was a loud party that was across the street from the resort right away they apologized and called the sheriff and they were quiet within 20 minutes. 

Everyone here abides by the rules and when they say be quiet at 10 it holds true.  

I wanted to thank TUGSBBS for what I have learned about Timeshare Resales. Sometimes is not about trading the resort but we have that option with II as we have a floating week that can be used year round.  

It would be nice to hear comments about my post and your experiences at The Ridge and if you have done resale at The Ridge please tell me how we did in terms of the cost etc.  Would love to hook up with fellow TUGBBS members when were at The Ridge one day.


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes its a great resort and run better than most resorts we seen over the years. We have owned since late 80"s and after selling out and leaving timesharing for ten years we returned and again bought the Ridge. 

 We sold our Naegle unit two years ago to another owner of the Tower building and now only own in the Tower. We also don't exchange any longer as we always want to spend a week there.

 I have always told people wanting to buy a timeshare to buy some place you love going to every year and exchanging only second option. When this rule followed you will always be a happy owner. 

 PHILL12


----------



## travelplus (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Phill


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 14, 2012)

I appeciated your post.  Since we leave on the East Coast, we won't be able to get to Lake Tahoe often, but we loved our 1 trip there.  After reading
your post, I would definitely look at the Ridge for a trade the next time
we venture West ! 
We also own at a smaller resort (Port O Call) on Hilton Head (driving distance for us), that I consider
well run, and we enjoy going every year. (We never trade it.)  Nice to know there are non-Marriotts, Hiltons, Hyatts, etc. that are
great places to vacation as well!
Deb


----------



## BobForest (Aug 14, 2012)

I am interested in learning more about The Ridge properties. I have not stayed at the resort but will be staying there for the first time next month.

Although I drove through the development recently during a trip to South Lake Tahoe I am confused about the differences between the various properties (The Ridge Tahoe, The Ridge Pointe, The Ridge Crest and The Ridge View) from a potential resale purchasers standpoint. I have reviewed the web site for the resort but that didn't seem to help much.

My interest would be in two-bedroom units. We would probably try and buy two weeks for personal use (not trading) during the summer. 

I would appreciate any information or suggestions from TUG members to help me understand my options. Thank you!

Bob


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 14, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> I appeciated your post.  Since we leave on the East Coast, we won't be able to get to Lake Tahoe often, but we loved our 1 trip there.  After reading
> your post, I would definitely look at the Ridge for a trade the next time
> we venture West !
> We also own at a smaller resort (Port O Call) on Hilton Head (driving distance for us), that I consider
> ...



Deb, Port O Call on Shipyard Plantation is a lovely resort and very nice.
I am trying to visit my mom birthplace next year near Asheville, NC in the mountains.

The Ridge is on our short list for next vacation.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 14, 2012)

BobForest said:


> I am interested in learning more about The Ridge properties. I have not stayed at the resort but will be staying there for the first time next month.
> 
> Although I drove through the development recently during a trip to South Lake Tahoe I am confused about the differences between the various properties (The Ridge Tahoe, The Ridge Pointe, The Ridge Crest and The Ridge View) from a potential resale purchasers standpoint. I have reviewed the web site for the resort but that didn't seem to help much.
> 
> ...


 

Been here for sx years, been traveling to Tahoe for almost 30, I too have driven through the complex and do not have a clue which property is which

All I can Imagine is getting stuck with a view of Carson Valley, which is not what I go to El Dorado/Douglass counties for.


----------



## daileyad (Aug 14, 2012)

We're here at the Ridge Tahoe right now on an exchange and got one of the new Naegle units.  It's been wonderful so far


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 15, 2012)

BobForest said:


> I am interested in learning more about The Ridge properties. I have not stayed at the resort but will be staying there for the first time next month.
> 
> Although I drove through the development recently during a trip to South Lake Tahoe I am confused about the differences between the various properties (The Ridge Tahoe, The Ridge Pointe, The Ridge Crest and The Ridge View) from a potential resale purchasers standpoint. I have reviewed the web site for the resort but that didn't seem to help much.
> 
> ...



 Bob the Ridge View,Point and Crest are smaller units outside of the Ridge Tahoe gates. There nice units for skiiing and less expensive. You have rights to go into Ridge property and use club house area but you do need to drive up or catch the shuttle bus. You can see the Ridge Tahoe but taking the road its a good mile up to club house area. 

 The top two buildings are the Naegles with large patio (ONLY GOOD IN SUMMER) they are built more like cabins. We just sold our Naegle July 4th week in 2010 to another owner so we now only own even year Tower. These are the two best buildings at the Ridge because of location and Naegle large patios. Down the hill from the Tower is the Plaza and they are nice smaller units. The Terrace In my opinon the worse building for few reasons. We stayed in there on some bonus time and no washer/dryers in these units and seems to be first building to give owners using bonus time. Washer/dryers on one floor. Next the newest is Casecade units which I'm told are the largest but down at the bottom behind the Terrace building.

 Not only would I recommend buying the Summer Naegle units we have owned and loved the building. Went almost every July 4th week. After all the years of us owning we sold just as they remodeled bathrooms and kitchens.
 There are three Naegle building and we stayed most years in the building 12 with valley view top floor. Some people complain about the Carson Valley view but I can tell you its nice to sit out and see the lights and enjoy glass of wine. This view nicer than just seeing the dark knowing there are trees out there.:rofl:


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 15, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Deb, Port O Call on Shipyard Plantation is a lovely resort and very nice.
> I am trying to visit my mom birthplace next year near Asheville, NC in the mountains.
> 
> We LOVE Asheville, it is a beautiful city.  If you've never been and you get a chance, splurge for a night or 2 at the Grove Park Inn.  I think it's our favorite (non-timeshare!) hotel in the US !


----------



## slomac (Aug 15, 2012)

We have owned at the ridge for over 15 years and we love it.  We never trade we always use our unit for a ski week every other year.  We have yet to go there in the summer but we have a 4th of July week booked for 2013 so we hope to go there this next summer.  You can't beat the location and the resort is always well maintained.  We love it there it feels like home away from home to us.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Told friends about The Ridge*

I work with a guy that talked about buying at the Ridge about six years ago.  I had him go on Tug first so he would understand more about buying resale (which is what he did).  Every year I have asked him how the vacation was when he gets back and every year he tells me it was great and not only did he love it but his wife and kids and it is the only place they ever want to go.
Thumbs up for the Ridge.
Bart


----------



## BobForest (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you Phill12 and others for your helpful information!

Bob


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 19, 2012)

THIS SUCKS!  

 We are set to go up this Friday to our Tower unit and have the handy cap unit for this year because of knee replacement. Now we don't even know if we can go as I'm still on jury duty. Was to be finished mid Aug but now have no clue when it gets done. Hoping it does get finished this week but this is putting it close. 

 PHILL12:annoyed:


----------



## BobForest (Sep 18, 2012)

We just returned from our first visit to the Ridge. Although we stayed at the Ridge Crest we spent a few hours looking around the Ridge Tahoe buildings and facilities. We were very impressed with the location, amenities, appearance of the properties and the helpfulness of most every staff member we spoke with.

We are now focusing on the Naegle properties (summer) and have a few more questions and would appreciate any input from TUG members.

Is the HOA board independent of the developer/management company?

How often have "special assessments" been imposed on owners?

I would appreciate being able to review the minutes from recent HOA board meetings. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## travelplus (Feb 8, 2013)

Just to update this post. We stayed at the Ridge on Bonus Time in October in the 2 bedroom Cascades for $89 a night.  I just called today to book our week in June and within 5 minutes it was booked and confirmed. I can't say that about Marriott where you wait on hold for an endless amount of time.

We love the Cascades and enjoy the large 2 bedroom unit. There is so much to do that you should just plan on leaving your car and coordinate your times with the BlueGo Shuttle or if your staying longer park for free at one of the Casinos and walk.

I love the fitness center and pools along with the spas. You really feel like your at a 5 star resort. Its so nice relaxing in the clubhouse by the fireplace while drinking coffee.   The deli at the Ridge has great breakfast items. We had a great dinner at the Ridge Restaurant as well.

I have seen other resorts down the hill such as the Diamond Resort and Marriott. While they are ok the Ridge gives you the best of both worlds you can take the shuttle down to the Casinos or stay up on the hill and rest.

There is so much to do for kids, adults and most of the activities are included in your stay unlike at Marriott properties you have to pay to do the activities. I look forward to doing the rock climbing excursion as well as hiking on the Pacific Crest Trail. 

The Ridge lets you get away from it all but you have all the amenities of a resort town with a 10 minute drive down the hill.  

Reno is about an hour away. You can go to David Wallye's Hot Spring for $30 per person for the day in Genoa.   Carson City is close as well.

I cannot find another resort with so many opportunities so close to home. Its only a 4 hour drive from San Jose and you begin to enjoy the mountain air as you drive on Highway 50 through Placerville up into the Sierras. 

You get sunny 70-80 degree days with crisp nights in the summer. Fall and Spring is a nice time to go as well. You have Heavenly in Winter with the private Gondola to the ski resort. 

If for some reason you could not get into the Ridge as an owner you could stay at Harrahs or another Casino and with your Ridge ID get on the free shuttle and use The Ridge for the day and then take the shuttle back.

On checkout day you can leave your room and still use the fitness center until late into the evening or early in the day. This works well if you fly in or out of Reno on a later or earlier flight. You can store your luggage . Even if your renting they will let you stay longer or come early and use the pool.

We got such a great deal and its already paying for itself.


----------



## DAman (Feb 9, 2013)

How is the wifi service and how much is it for the week?  

I am looking at staying at The Ridge next winter to ski. Which building would be the best?

I am at the Marriott Timber Lodge now. It's a great place but I like the idea of being able to take the lift/gondola or whatever they call that and walk down the stairs and get on the Stagecoach lift. Riding the gondola from the Marriott takes time. 

I understand there is an indoor pool at the Ridge. How is that?

Skiing has been good this week. Home tomorrow.


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 9, 2013)

Phill12 said:


> THIS SUCKS!
> 
> We are set to go up this Friday to our Tower unit and have the handy cap unit for this year because of knee replacement. Now we don't even know if we can go as I'm still on jury duty. Was to be finished mid Aug but now have no clue when it gets done. Hoping it does get finished this week but this is putting it close.
> 
> PHILL12:annoyed:



Forgot to update this! 
Judge shocked me by releasing me from jury duty after eight weeks. Let me go on the Thur saying he had promised the case would be finished or he would let me go. Lawyers started playing games dragging out the case.
 Had a great time and our Tower unit was great as it always is. Have July 4th week in 2014 high floor so unless we sold it we will be up there. 

 This was first time to go two years before returning since selling our Naegle unit 2010 and really missed it.


----------



## cspariah (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife, another couple and I, stayed at the Ridge Crest last weekend. Even though we could only stay two nights it still made sense for us to use our exchange through Interval for the trip as this is the only trip we'll be able to take before it expires.

The property was really nice and the convenience of being able to WALK to the Stagecoach Lodge and lift at Heavenly was just incredible. We didn't go into the main Ridge Tahoe complex, but did use the hot tub and sauna in Crest and it was great. Housekeeping (for extra sheets for our guests) and engineering (for getting the fireplace to work) were really responsive and courteous.

The only thing that was strange was the front desk. We called and requested early check-in, and it took 20 minutes for them to find our reservation. Then when we arrived at Ridge View to check in as per the email confirmation, it took them 10 minutes to figure out that we needed to go to Ridge Crest to pick up our envelope at one of the safes. We got there, opened the safe -- no envelope. We were on the phone with the front desk when a woman finally arrived with our key!

Other strangeness -- when I called to buy a 3-day wifi pass, the guy at the front desk said, "You're welcome, Mr. Matthews" when I said thanks. My name isn't Matthews -- neither is the original owner. 

Then when I called to let them know we were checking out early, the front desk couldn't find us under the room number, my last name, or the reservation! As far as they could tell we didn't exist! Luckily we didn't need anything, we hadn't charged anything to the room, but man it was weird.


----------



## DAman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Ridge Questions*

How is the lift that runs from the Ridge to Stagecoach lift?  Is it walkable? 

Any comments about the wifi?  Is it free?


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 12, 2013)

BobForest said:


> We just returned from our first visit to the Ridge. Although we stayed at the Ridge Crest we spent a few hours looking around the Ridge Tahoe buildings and facilities. We were very impressed with the location, amenities, appearance of the properties and the helpfulness of most every staff member we spoke with.
> 
> We are now focusing on the Naegle properties (summer) and have a few more questions and would appreciate any input from TUG members.
> 
> ...



Bob as far as I can remember there has never been a special assessment at the Ridge! This is one of the best resorts I have seen. They handle the money and have two year plan always in the works for upgrading the Ridge.:whoopie:

 We vote on our HOA and they do a great job and there 's a owners meeting every Tue morning so any week your there you should go have coffee and learn about the Ridge.

 When we first exchanged into Orlando back in the 80's we went to the the Marriott presentation thinking of buying. We did learn and they were talking about the Lock-off units and eoy setup. This was first time we ever heard of the Ridge Tahoe when the Marriott stated they were following what a great Lake Tahoe Resort was doing with the idea of eoy and lock-off's that seemed to be a great idea. We didn't buy but did go back to see the Ridge and bought and never had one complaint.

 Just to add for people staying in the outside resorts they are nice smaller units but do not compare to the main Ridge buildings. Anyone staying in one of the Ridge units should go into the Ridge Tahoe and check them out. They have a new ski lift that looks great but we are not skiers so no nothing more than seeing them.

PHIL


----------



## sea&ski (Feb 23, 2013)

*Ridge Point*

We just returned from the Ridge Point where we stayed in a lockoff on the 3rd floor.  I would concur that the check-in was very bizarre and we ended up in an "emergency room" since we arrived late and the gate keeper didn't know how to search the system for reservation numbers.  He did get us a good night's sleep up in the Terrace bldg, so kudos for that.  It was easy to move the next day, and we were impressed with their friendliness and apologies, but wondered why there would be such an issue in checking guests in?

WiFi might be free, it was to us.  I think one should be sure to ask for the code (a long sequence of numbers) while checking in.

Stagecoach lift is very close.  We did drive (wimps) but could have walked or taken the bus the resort offers its guests.  I agree that this is far more convenient than the gondola mishmash going on over at the Marriott's timeshares.

That said, we love our Marriotts and the quality of the room wasn't quite up to what we find at our other resorts.

Also, I thought that view down to the Carson Valley was stunning, and I can't imagine not wanting that!!


----------



## travelplus (Mar 13, 2013)

Phill12 said:


> Bob as far as I can remember there has never been a special assessment at the Ridge! This is one of the best resorts I have seen. They handle the money and have two year plan always in the works for upgrading the Ridge.:whoopie:
> 
> We vote on our HOA and they do a great job and there 's a owners meeting every Tue morning so any week your there you should go have coffee and learn about the Ridge.
> 
> ...



Thanks for mentioning the owners update on Tuesdays. I'm definitely going to go when we use our week in June. I have communicated with Dan Garrison and he is such a nice person.   He told me that now the Wifi works where you buy a pass for the entire unit and any computer or PDA linked can use it.


----------



## barrey (Feb 22, 2015)

Phill12 said:


> Bob as far as I can remember there has never been a special assessment at the Ridge! This is one of the best resorts I have seen. They handle the money and have two year plan always in the works for upgrading the Ridge.
> 
> PHIL



I agree that this is overall a pretty well-managed property, however there was some years back (perhaps 10-12 yrs ago?) a special assessment needed to keep the Terrace building from becoming part of the Heavenly Stagecoach parking area (i.e. to keep the building anchored to the hill - IIRC, there was a lawsuit against the builder, but I don't think there was any substantial recovery from it). Don't recall seeing any unusual assessments since that time, although the MF's have gone up somewhat...

-Barrey


----------



## BobForest (Feb 23, 2015)

*Thank you for your insights!*

I appreciate all of the feedback several members provided.

We ended up purchasing a unit in the Naegle building and spent a week there last year. We enjoyed it very much.

Thank you for all of your help!


----------

